# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Sëmundjet ngjitëse.

## DI_ANA

Sëmundjet ngjitëse që prekin shqiptarët


Shumica e njerëzve vuajnë nga sëmundjet infektive, të marra në rrugë të ndryshme. Një pjesë e tyre i çon deri në vdekje. Mjeku infeksionist, Arian Harxhi, sqaron për gazetën Albania se sëmundjet infektive përbëjnë një nga sëmundjet më të rrezikshme për jetën e njerëzve. Specifika e tyre është se ato transmetohen nga një person apo specie tek një person apo specie tjetër. Sipas tij rrugët apo mënyrat e transmetimit janë nëpërmjet ajrit, ushqimit, ujit, shiringave, apo në mënyrë vertikale nga nëna tek fëmija etj. Mjekët shpjegojnë se mënyra më e mirë e parandalimit të sëmundjeve infektive ështw vaksinimi i hershëm i të gjithë personave. Me anë të vaksinave përkatëse do të mund të shmangen një pjesë e madhe e përhapjes së këtyre sëmundjeve.

Transmetimi
Sëmundjet infektive transmetohen në mënyra dhe mekanizma të ndryshëm. Një pjesë e tyre transmetohen përmes rrugës aerogene (ajrit), përmes spërklave të pështymës së infektuar. Me këtë rrugë transmetohen sëmundje të tilla si gripi, infeksionet e mushkërive, tuberkulozi, shkaktarë që japin meningjitin etj. Një pjesë e sëmundjeve infektive të aparatit tretës apo siç quhen sëmundje gastrointestinale transmetohen përmes konsumimit te ushqimit apo ujit tw infektuar. Këtu mund tw përmendim sëmundje si dizenteria, helmimi ushqimor, salmoneloza, infeksionet nga parazitet apo krimbat e zorrës. Infeksionet seksualisht tw transmetueshme janë ato sëmundje qw shkaktohen nga kontakti me lëngjet seksuale tw trupit zakonisht si rezultat i kontaktit intim seksual. Nw këto infeksione përfshihen infeksioni HIV/AIDS, sifilizi, klamidia, gonorrea, hepatiti, herpesi, papiloma virusi etj. Nje pjese e rendesishme e infeksioneve kane nevoje per nje ndermjetes apo vektor per te kaluar nga personat apo kafshet qe i mbartin tek njerezit. Keto vektore jane psh mizat, mushkonjat, rriqnat etj. Shume infeksione mund te transmetohen nga kafshet tek njerezit permes rrugeve te ndryshme. Ne keto semundje me origjine nga kafshet permendim brucelozen, leishmaniozen, tetanozin, terbimin, etj. Semundjet infektive mund te transmetohen edhe permes gjakut apo procedurave mjeksore dhe jo mjeksore me instrumente cpuese te kontaminuara (psh pirsing, tatuazhi apo injektimi i drogave me shiringe). Ne kete menyre transmetohen infeksioni HIV/AIDS, hepatiti B dhe C (verdheza), etj Gjithashtu semundjet infektive mund te transmetohen edhe nga nena e infektuar tek i porsalinduri. Ketu futen toksoplazmoza, HIV-i, hepatiti, rubeola, sifilizi, etj.

Pasojat
Sëmundjet infektive apo ngjitëse përbëjnë shakun kryesor të sëmundshmërisë dhe vdekshmërisë së popullatës në rang botëror. Këto sëmundjet mund të kenë pasoja të rënda për shëndetin dhe jetën e personit apo popullatës së prekur. Për shkak të mundësisë së përhapjes së shpejtë në një komunitet apo popullatë, këto sëmundje paraqesin rrezik për shpërthime epidemish me pasoja të rënda. Shkaktarët e sëmundjeve infektive (viruset, bakteret) mund të përdoren si armë biologjike terroriste mjaft të rrezikshme. Sëmundjet ngjitëse mund të jenë vdekjeprurëse sicc janë infeksioni HIV/AIDS, tërbimi, ethet e verdha, ethet hemorragjike, botulizmi, tërbimi, apo me pasoja mjaft të rënda edhe fatale sicc janë infeksioni i trurit apo cipave të trurit (encefaliti dhe meningiti), infeksioni i valvulave të zemrës, helmimet e rënda ushqimore, hepatiti (verdhëza) e rëndë që ccon në vdekje apo në cirozë dhe kancer të mëlccisë etj. Sëmundjet infektive tek gruaja shtazënë mund të shkaktojnë dëmtime të rënda tek fetusi apo fëmija i porsalindur.

Prandalimi
Parandalimi i semundjeve infektive apo ngjitese eshte menyra kryesore e luftes ndaj ketyre infeksioneve. Njohurite qe kemi per rruget dhe mekanizmat e transmetimit te tyre na ndihmojne per marrjen e masave per eliminimin e ketyre rrugeve dhe mekanizmave. Nje nga menyrat me universale te parandalimit dhe mbrojtjes ndaj semundjeve ngjitese eshte krijimi i imunitetit apo mbrojtjes ndaj infeksionit permes vaksinimit. Berja e vaksinave i mbron femijet dhe te rriturit ndaj infeksioneve si hepatiti, tetanozi, rubeola, difteria, kolla e mire, poliomieliti, gripi etj.
Infeksionet e traktit tretes parandalohen permes nje higjene sa me te mire ne drejtim te ushqyerjes. Konsumimi i ujit te sigurte, ruajtja e ushqimeve nga kontakti me mizat, larja e duarve kur manipulojme me ushqimin, perpunimi i mire termik i ushqimeve gjate gatimit etj jane disa nga masat qe ndihmojne ne parandalimin e infeksioneve te zorreve. Kontrolli shendetsor i personave qe merren me pregatitjen e ushqimeve si dhe permiresimi i rrjetit te tubacioneve te ujit dhe rrjetit te kanalizimeve do te ndikonin dukshem ne pakesimin e rrezikut per shperthimin e semundjeve infektive gastro-intestinale.
Infeksionet seksualisht te trasnmetueshme mund te parandalohen permes mosberjes seks te pambrojtur me persona te panjohur, apo permes perdorimit te prezervativit gjate kryerjes se mardhenieve seksuale. Permiresimi i kushteve ne spitale, perdorimi i shiringave me nje operdorim, sterilizimi i instrumentave prerese sidomos nga dentistet, kontrolli i vazhdueshem i gjakut qe dhurohet etj do te benin te mundur parandalimin e infeksioneve te renda qe trasmetohen me kete rruge.
Ne pergjithesi do te thonim se nje jete e shendetshme ne drejtim te ushqyerjes, kryerjes se aktivitetit fizik, shoqeruar me kontrolle periodike tek mjeku do te benin te mundur nje paksim te rrezikut te prekjes nga semundjet infektive.

(Vazhdon)

----------


## DI_ANA

Sëmundjet ngjitëse
Ajri
gripi, infeksionet e mushkerive, tuberkulozi, shkaktaret qe japin meningitin etj.

Uji, ushqimi
Sëmundjet infektive te aparatit tretës, apo sicc quhen sëmundje gastrointestinale, transmetohen përmes konsumimit të ushqimit apo ujit të infektuar.
dizanteria, helmimi ushqimor, salmoneloza, infeksionet nga parazitët apo krimbat e zorrës

Sëmundjet seksuale
HIV/AIDS, sifilizi, klamidia, gonorrea, hepatiti, herpesi, papiloma virusi

Sëmundje me origjinë nga kafshët
bruceloza, leishmanioza, tetanozi, tërbimi

Sëmundjet infektive përmes gjakut apo procedurave mjeksore dhe jo mjekësore me instrumente cpuese te kontaminuara

pirsing, tatuazhi, injektimi i drogave me shiringe, infeksioni HIV/AIDS, hepatiti B dhe C (verdhëza), etj

Sëmundjet infektive nga nëna tek fëmija
toksoplazmoza, HIV-i, hepatiti, rubeola, sifilizi




Pjesa e plotë
Cilat jane semundjet ngjitese?
Semundjet infektive quhen zakonisht semundje ngjitese per shkak te vecorise se tyre per tu transmetuar nga nje person apo specie tek nje tjeter. Keto semundje shkaktohen nga agjente mikrobike infektive qe perfshijne bakteret, viruset, myket, parazitet, etj. Keto semundje prekin cdo organ dhe sistem te organizmit qe nga lekura, sistemi respirator (mushkerite), sistemin nervor (trurin), organet e tretjes (zorret), veshkat, melcine etj.

Si transmetohen tek njerezit?
Transmetimi
Semundjet infektive transmetohen ne menyra dhe mekanizma te ndryshem. Nje pjese e tyre transmetohen permes rruges aerogene (ajrit), permes speklave te peshtymes se infektuar. Me kete rruge transmetohen semundje te tilla si gripi, infeksionet e mushkerive, tuberkulozi, shkaktaret qe japin meningitin etj. Nje pjese e semundjeve infektive te aparatit tretes apo sic quhen semundje gastrointestinale transmetohen permes konsumimit te ushqimit apo ujit te infektuar. Ketu mund te permendim semundje si dizanteria, helmimi ushqimor, salmoneloza, infeksionet nga parazitet apo krimbat e zorres. Infeksionet seksualisht te transmetueshme jane ato semundje qe shkaktohen nga kontakti me lengjet seksuale te trupit zakonisht si rezultat i kontaktit intim seksual. Ne keto infeksione perfshihen infeksioni HIV/AIDS, sifilizi, klamidia, gonorrea, hepatiti, herpesi, papiloma virusi etj. Nje pjese e rendesishme e infeksioneve kane nevoje per nje ndermjetes apo “vektor” per te kaluar nga personat apo kafshet qe i mbartin tek njerezit. Keto vektore jane psh mizat, mushkonjat, rriqnat etj. Shume infeksione mund te transmetohen nga kafshet tek njerezit permes rrugeve te ndryshme. Ne keto semundje me origjine nga kafshet permendim brucelozen, leishmaniozen, tetanozin, terbimin, etj. Semundjet infektive mund te transmetohen edhe permes gjakut apo procedurave mjeksore dhe jo mjeksore me instrumente cpuese te kontaminuara (psh pirsing, tatuazhi apo injektimi i drogave me shiringe). Ne kete menyre transmetohen infeksioni HIV/AIDS, hepatiti B dhe C (verdheza), etj Gjithashtu semundjet infektive mund te transmetohen edhe nga nena e infektuar tek i porsalinduri. Ketu futen toksoplazmoza, HIV-i, hepatiti, rubeola, sifilizi, etj.

3. Cialt jane pasojat e semundjeve infektive?

Semundjet infektive apo ngjitese perbejne shakun kryesor te semundshemerise dhe vdekshmerise se popullates ne rang boteror. Keto semundje mund te kenë pasoja te renda per shendetin dhe jeten e personit apo popullates se preku. Per shkak te mundesise se perhapjes se shpejte ne nje komunitet apo popullate keto semundje paraqesin rrezik per shperthime epidemish me pasoja te renda. Shkaktaret e semundjeve infektive (viruset bakteret) mund te perdoren si arme biologjike terroriste mjaft te rrezikshme. Semundjet ngjitese mund te jene vdekje prurese sic jane infeksioni HIV/AIDS, terbimi, ethet e verdha, ethet hemorragjike, botulizmi, terbimi, apo me pasoja mjaft te renda edhe fatale sic jane infeksioni i trurit apo cipave te trurit (encefaliti dhe meningiti), infeksioni i valvulave te zemres, helmimet e renda ushqimore, hepatiti (verdheza) e rende qe con ne vdekje apo ne cirroze dhe kancer te melcise etj. Semundjet infektive tek gruaja shtazene mund te shkaktojne demtime te renda tek fetusi apo femija i porsalindur.

4. Si mund te parandalohen semundjet infektive?

Parandalimi i semundjeve infektive apo ngjitese eshte menyra kryesore e luftes ndaj ketyre infeksioneve. Njohurite qe kemi per rruget dhe mekanizmat e transmetimit te tyre na ndihmojne per marrjen e masave per eliminimin e ketyre rrugeve dhe mekanizmave. Nje nga menyrat me universale te parandalimit dhe mbrojtjes ndaj semundjeve ngjitese eshte krijimi i imunitetit apo mbrojtjes ndaj infeksionit permes vaksinimit. Berja e vaksinave i mbron femijet dhe te rriturit ndaj infeksioneve si hepatiti, tetanozi, rubeola, difteria, kolla e mire, poliomieliti, gripi etj.
Infeksionet e traktit tretes parandalohen permes nje higjene sa me te mire ne drejtim te ushqyerjes. Konsumimi i ujit te sigurte, ruajtja e ushqimeve nga kontakti me mizat, larja e duarve kur manipulojme me ushqimin, perpunimi i mire termik i ushqimeve gjate gatimit etj jane disa nga masat qe ndihmojne ne parandalimin e infeksioneve te zorreve. Kontrolli shendetsor i personave qe merren me pregatitjen e ushqimeve si dhe permiresimi i rrjetit te tubacioneve te ujit dhe rrjetit te kanalizimeve do te ndikonin dukshem ne pakesimin e rrezikut per shperthimin e semundjeve infektive gastro-intestinale.
Infeksionet seksualisht te trasnmetueshme mund te parandalohen permes mosberjes seks te pambrojtur me persona te panjohur, apo permes perdorimit te prezervativit gjate kryerjes se mardhenieve seksuale.
Permiresimi i kushteve ne spitale, perdorimi i shiringave me nje operdorim, sterilizimi i instrumentave prerese sidomos nga dentistet, kontrolli i vazhdueshem i gjakut qe dhurohet etj do te benin te mundur parandalimin e infeksioneve te renda qe trasmetohen me kete rruge.
Ne pergjithesi do te thonim se nje jete e shendetshme ne drejtim te ushqyerjes, kryerjes se aktivitetit fizik, shoqeruar me kontrolle periodike tek mjeku do te benin te mundur nje paksim te rrezikut te prekjes nga semundjet infektive.

"Gazeta Albania"

----------


## DI_ANA

Sëmundje franceze apo napoletane?

Mbi origjinën e sëmundjes ende ekzistojnë kundërthëniet

Termi "syphilis", nga i cili vjen edhe emri i sifilizit, është krijuar nga G.Fracastoro i cili në vitin 1530 titulloi kështu një poemë të tijën: "Syphilis mbartës i frëngjyzës", nga emri i protagonistit të tij Syphilus, dëshmi e faktit se sa i qartë ishte qysh në atë kohë karakteri i transmetimit seksual të sëmundjes.

Por se cila është origjina e sëmundjes, është një debat që ka zgjatur përmbi pesë shekuj. Sipas hipotezës amerikane, asaj më të pranuarës, infeksioni thuhet të jetë importuar nga Bota e Re në vitin 1493 nga Kristofor Kolombi. Në Evropë sëmundja u shfaq në formë epidemike për të parën herë në vitin 1494 me rrethimin e Napolit nga ana e trupave franceze të komanduara nga Karli VIII që duket se ka vdekur nga sifilizi cerebral në moshën 28 vjeçare. Si pasojë, për shkak të marëdhënieve me ushtarët, një grup prej 800 prostitutash kontribuoi në përhapjen e sëmundjes që shumë shpejt filloi të njihej edhe me emrin frëngjyzë ndërsa francezët që nuk u pëlqente që sëmundja të thirrej me emrin e tyre e quajtën sëmundje napoletane.

Një tjetër hipotezë për përhapjen e infeksionit është ajo sipas së cilës bakteri patogjen ka qenë latent, i fshehur, për një kohë të gjatë dhe për shkak të një modifikimi në një farë pikë shpërtheu.

Revista Klan

----------


## DI_ANA

Sifilizi, riktimi i zotërisë së vjetër

Thuhej se e kishim mundur përgjithmonë. Por rastet po rriten dukshëm. Në origjinë të fenomenit janë sjelljet e rrezikshme. Dhe ulja e kujdesit të mjekëve, që nuk dinë më ta njohin

Katër muaj kalvar. Që nga periudha e inkubacionit e deri tek simptomat e para me shqetësime të lehta: ethe, dhimbje muskulore, ndjesi lodhjeje dhe plagë e shenja të lëkurës... Në fillim mund të mos ua vësh veshin, gjithçka duket si një grip kalimtar, as që mund të të shkojë mendja se e gjitha kjo lidhet me jetën seksuale. Dhe kur "gripi" vazhdon të mos kalojë, atëherë vjen radha e gjatë e ekzaminimeve. Ndokush i ka bërë të gjitha me radhë, ka arritur deri edhe të mendojë se mund të ketë një tumor të zorrës së trashë. Ndokush tjetër mund të ketë dyshuar edhe për hepatit. Në të vërtetë virusi i sifilizit, i quajtur treponema palidium mund të përhapet në të gjithë organet e brendshme duke shkaktuar një hepatit sifilitik. Një analizë e thjeshtë sierologjike, një version ky i moderuar i të vjetrës Wassermann, mund të sqarojë më në fund se ç'po ndodh në të vërtetë.

Pesë shekuj pasi kishte shpartalluar kontinentin e vjetër, sifilizi, sëmundja seksualisht e transmetueshme, është rikthyer, sidomos në qytetet e mëdha. Duke filluar që nga vitet '50 në sajë të terrapive intensive me penicilinë, kishim menduar se e zhdukëm përgjithmonë. Por nuk qe kështu. Ideja e mundësisë së zhdukjes së sëmundjeve infektive është një utopi sanitare. Dhe kështu që ato mund të kthehen prapë. Siç edhe ka ndodhur: javën e shkuar nga qendra e këshillimit të grave në maternitetin e Tiranës mjekja Vjollca Tare sinjalizoi përmes gazetës "Korrieri" se vetëm kohët e fundit ishin identifikuar tre raste të ndryshme me sifiliz. Kaq janë verifikuar vetëm aty, ndërkohë mjekja ka thënë se edhe për vetë mjekët zbulimi i kësaj sëmundjeje ka qenë njëfarë çudie. Askush prej tyre në të shkuarën nuk ka pasur rastin të merret me këtë sëmundje. E meqënëse nuk e njohin as vetë mjekët, a mund të thuhet se sa mund të jetë numri i vërtetë i të prekurve?

Besohej se në Shqipëri sifilizi ishte zhdukur krejtësisht. Mjekët e sotëm nuk e kanë parë kurrë me sy, në veshët e tyre gjithçka ka mbërritur si në formë legjendash: në vitet e diktaturës sëmundja u luftua me të gjitha mjetet, jo vetëm sanitare. Përveçse raportet seksuale jashtë martese ishin të rralla (gjë që kufizonte edhe transmetimin e sëmundjeve seksuale), një njeri që vërtotohej se ishte i prekur nga sifilizi izolohej nga shoqëria. Flitet madje edhe për internime për këtë shkak...

Përpara se në vitet 2000 sifilizi të shfaqej në Shqipëri dhe në gjithë Evropën (Francë, Hollandë, Zvicër dhe Angli), alarmi i kishte ardhur nga SHBA-ja. Dhe nuk ka fare të bëjë me shpërthimin e rasteve në vitin '92 - '93 në ish Bashkimin Sovjetik apo me përhapjen e SIDA-s në vendet e lindjes, që erdhën si pasojë e lirisë më të madhe seksuale dhe zhdukjes së kontrolleve të detyrueshme sanitare.

Sifilizi (i ngjohur në gjuhën popullore edhe me emrin frëngjyzë) apo një tjetër sëmundje, gonorreja bëhen edhe më të rrezikshëm për aq kohë sa nuk kurohen në mënyrën e duhur. Dhe kjo ndodh edhe sepse shumë njerëz preferojnë të kurohen në klinika private, të bëjnë analizat në qendra laboratorike aspak të specializuara ku nuk mund ta marrin dot diagnozën e saktë. E po t'i shtosh kësaj edhe marrëdhëniet seksuale të lira dhe pa prezervativë, atëherë rezultati është alarmant: sifilizi po rikthehet frikshëm.

Vetëm një studim anglez ka zbuluar se nga 5 deri në 25 përqind e personave që udhëtojnë, kryejnë marëdhënie seksuale rastësore dhe 10 - 20 për qind e tyre nuk janë të mbrojtura. Udhëtimet janë ndër të parët faktorë të përhapjes së sëmundjeve që transmetohen seksualisht. Kjo është vërtetuar nga të dhënat e mbledhura në Britaninë e Madhe dhe në Zvicër: 80 për qind e rasteve të reja me sifiliz apo gonorre janë infektuar gjatë pushimeve verore. Kurse në Shtetet e Bashkuara fenomeni është vënë re sidomos brenda komunitetit gay: tek burrat që e bëjnë me burrat siç thuhet rëndom. Kurse në Shqipëri, shtresa më e prekur tani për tani janë banorët e Qytetit Studenti. Mjekët e kanë shpjeguar këtë me faktin se duke jetuar edhe larg familjes, studentët janë më të prirur drejt marrëdhënieve rastësore.

Kthimi i kësaj patologjie është shqetëses sepse paraqet simptomën e përsëritjes së sjelljeve seksuale të rrezikshme. Për fat terrapia antibiotike me penicilinë nuk e ka humbur efektshmërinë e saj: për këtë një diagnostifikim në kohën e duhur është mëse i rëndësishëm. Dhe ndër të tjera pengon edhe transmetimin jovullnetar të infeksionit tek partneri.

Virusi i quajtur "Treponema pallidum" i zbuluar në vitin 1905, është shumë më tepër ngjitës nga virusi Hiv, shkaktari i SIDA-s: mund të ngjitet në një raport në dy ndërsa ai hiv në një në njëqind, në bazë të ngarkesës virale tek një individ. Problemi qëndron tek fakti se infektimi me sifiliz lehtëson edhe kalimin e hiv-it: rreziku i infektimit bëhet 2 deri në 5 herë më i madh nëse personi është i infektuar nga Treponema. Eshtë hedhur hipoteza e një bashkëlidhjeje mes rritjes së rasteve me sifiliz dhe rëndimit të infektimeve nga hiv-i në komunitetet homoseksuale.

"Sëmundjet seksualisht të transmetueshme që kanë një periudhë inkubacioni të shkurtër janë si roje damkuese jashtëzakonisht interesante për sjelljet seksuale të popullatës në tërësi", pohon Michel Janier, dermatolog në Hopital Saint- Louis të Parisit në një intervistë për "Le Monde". Infeksioni ka një inkubacion prej tre javësh, kurse gonorerja prej dy apo tre ditësh. Infeksionet e tjera seksuale, më veçanërisht ato virale (nga herpes genitalis tek papilloma) dhe Chlamydia Trachomatis kanë një inkubacion më të gjatë dhe nuk janë të modifikueshme në mënyrë të menjëhershme nga sjelljet seksuale. Për këtë, eksperti francez është i mendimit se gonorreja dhe sifilizi duhet t'i nënshtrohen një sistemi mbikëqyrjeje. Neisseria Gonorrhoeae ashtu si dhe Trepomena pallidum mund të merren fare lehtësisht me raportet seksuale orale. Dhe një përqindje e infeksioneve të sifilizit lidhet me shtimin e numrit të raporteve orale të cilat sot praktikohen me një frekuencë më të madhe pasi konsiderohen si të parrezikshëm për ngjitjen e virusit të SIDA-s: kjo është e vërtetë për hiv-in, por jo për sifilizin.

Në pikën kur Treponema penetron në trup pas 20 deri në 40 ditësh formmohet një plagë me formë të rrumbullaktë: sifiloma primare. Bakteri mund të mos japë më gjurmë. Por nuk ndodh gjithmonë kështu. Në të tjera raste, përhapet në të gjithë orgnizmin. Nuk mund të jesh i "prekur" nëse nuk ke plagë të lëkurës apo të mukozave. Kur zhduken simptommat e sifilizit primar atëherë është radha e tij sekondar me simptoma të ndryshme. Kjo fazë zgjat 60 ditë që nga prekja deri në dy vjet dhe shkakton dëme paralelisht me plagët e lëkurës: njolla në pëllëmbët e duarve, në këmmbë dhe të pjesë të tjera të trupit. Pastaj mund të jetë edhe një fazë e tretë që ndodh në 40 përqind të rasteve në të cilën dëmet e organeve të brendshme të trupit përhapen drejt trurit, zemrës, kockave, kyçeve, syve, mëlçisë.

Ky është profili i sëmundjes pa trajtim mjekësor. Pikërisht për shkak të shumëllojshmërisë së simptomave që provokon, dermatologët e quanin "mimi i madh". Nëse personi i infektuar është një nënë, sëmundja mund të shkaktojë vdekjen e fetusit në dyzetë përqind të rasteve apo lindjen e një fëmije të infektuar (infektimi ndodh nëpërmjet placentës apo gjatë lindjes). Në të shkuarën, kur nuk njihej shkaku, mendohej për një sëmundje të trashëgueshme. Të tjera rreziqe për t'u infektuar? Puthja, ushqimi me qumësht gjiti dhe transfuzioni i gjakut të pastër. Më i frikshëm se hiv-i? Jo, sepse për fat ekzistojnë edhe antibiotikët. Mjaft të kapet sa më shpejt.

Revista Klan

----------


## DI_ANA

Hepatiti A, si të mbrohemi në ditët e nxehta

Stina e nxehtë që po afron shton riskun për shfaqjen e hepatitit A. Kjo për shkak të temperaturave të larta dhe mungesës së kushteve higjieno-sanitare që janë më të theksuara gjatë stinës së verës.

Hepatiti A është një infeksion viral sistemik që prek kryesisht mëlçinë, duke shkaktuar dëmtime inflamatore dhe shkaktohet nga virusi i hepatitit A. Grimca virale e ruan aftësinë infektuese në temperatura mbi 60 gradë për një kohë të gjatë në gjak, si dhe është mjaft rezistentë ndaj klorinimit. Në fakt ky lloj hepatiti mund të jetë i pranishëm gjatë gjithë vitit, por gjatë verës shtohet incidenca për shkak të temperaturave të larta dhe mungesës së kushteve higjieno-sanitare etj., që janë shkaktarët e shfaqjes së kësaj sëmundjeje.

I vetmi burim infeksioni është njeriu i sëmurë, i cili eliminon virusin në mjedisin e jashtëm me materialet fekale. Rruga kryesore e transmetimit është ajo fekalo-orale dhe favorizohet nga kushtet e këqija higjieno-sanitare. Përhapja kryhet kryesisht nëpërmjet ujit të infektuar nga fekalet, por edhe nga përdorimi i perimeve, zarzavateve që nuk i nënshtrohen përpunimit termik ose që nuk pastrohen mirë si dhe nga akulloret ose ushqimet e përgatitura me ujë të pazier ose me ujë të ndotur.

Sëmundja ka një periudhë inkubacioni 15-50 ditë, e cila është dhe periudha preikterike. Në këtë fazë karakteristikë e klinikës janë çrregullimet dispeptike si: pështjellim, mungesë oreksi, të vjella, dhimbje në hipokondrin e djathtë, të cilat mund të stimulojnë kolikën bilare dhe në këtë fazë është shumë e lehtë të ngatërrohet me sëmundje gastro-intestinale. Shenja kryesore në këtë fazë është edhe atralgjia (dhimbje e kyçeve dhe kockave), e cila ngatërrohet me artitin reumatizmal akut ose artritin reumatoid. Dhimbjet e kyçeve janë simetrike dhe zakonisht të artikulacioneve të vogla. Ndonjëherë mund të kemi edhe temperaturë 37.5-38.5 gradë celsius, e cila mund të shoqërohet me dhimbje koke, atralgji, diarre etj. Periudha ikterike është faza që pason. Gjatë kësaj periudhe kemi shfaqjen e ikterit, me sklera dhe lëkurë me intensitet të ndryshëm. Në këtë fazë kemi dekolorim të feçeve dhe urinë të errët etj.

Këshillat për parandalimin e këtij hepatiti gjatë stinës së verës

Në vija të përgjithshme, këshillat janë ato që do të rekomandoheshin dhe gjatë gjithë vitit. Kështu që fillimisht, fakti që kjo është sëmundje që transmetohet me rrugë fekal-orale, përmirësimi i kushteve higjieno-sanitare është masa e parë parandaluese. Në kushtet e vendit tonë, është e domosdoshme zierja e ujit të pijshëm dhe përdorimi sa më pak i ushqimeve që shiten në rrugë ose në kushte higjieno-sanitare jo të rregullta. Po ashtu është e domosdoshme të tregohet kujdes në konsumimin e akulloreve gjatë stinës së verës, që mund të prodhohen apo ruhen në kushte jo të përshtatshme higjienike. Përdoret dhe imunoprofileksia aktive, vaksina kundër hepatit A që i nënshtrohen personat e rrezikuar ata që nuk kanë kaluar hepatitin A, që janë në zona endemike dhe që kanë pasur kontakt me të sëmurë me hepatit A.

Shenjat

 dobësi dhe këputje trupore;

 të përziera dhe të vjella;

 dhimbje barku në zonën e mëlçisë;

 temperaturë;

 diarre;

 feçe në ngjyrë të bardhë;

 urinë e errët;

 zverdhje e lëkurës

 dhimbje kyçesh etj

"Spekter"

----------


## DI_ANA

Çka janë sëmundjet ngjitëse ?


Sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale janë sëmundje që ngjiten nga kontakti trupor gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale. Këto shkaktohen nga viruset, bakteriet dhe parazitet. Këto poashtu njihen si Infektime ngjitëse seksuale apo me emrin e vjetër Sëmundje veneriane. Ekzistojnë 25 lloje të sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale. Këto të gjitha kanë të përbashkët ate që të gjitha ngjiten nga marrëdhëniet seksuale duke përfshirë seksin vagjinal, anal dhe oral. Sëmundjet e përmendura në këtë fletushkë nuk janë të gjitha sëmundjet ngjitëse që ekzistojnë mirëpo thjeshtë ato më të zakonshmet. Ne poashtu kemi informata për HIV.

Si mund të dini që keni sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale?
Çdonjeri që është seksualisht aktiv mund të jetë në rrezik prej sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale. Disa prej sëmundjeve mund të kenë simptome si shkarkesë nga organet gjenitale, dhëmbje kur urinojnë, ënjtje dhe inflamim në organe gjenitale. Shumë sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale si Klamidia nuk shfaq simptome. Për këtë shkak rekomendohet të bëni kontrollim për shëndet seksual, ti bëni analizat për sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale nëse mendoni se jeni në rrezik. Ndonjherë mund të kalojë kohë e gjatë deri me shfaqjen e simptomeve kështu që ju mund infektoni dikend gjatë kësaj kohe prandaj është e nevojshme ti bëni analizat dhe të merrni tretman. Nëse jeni në marrëdhënie me partner dhe është vërtetuar se keni sëmundje ngjitëse, kjo nuk do të thotë se ai/ajo ka patur marrëdhënie seksuale me dikend tjetër. Simptomet e sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale mund të shfaqen me muaj pasë infektimit.

Si mund ti parandaloni sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale?
Ju mund të evitoni rrezikun nga sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale të përdorni kondom dhe ju dhe partneri-ët tuaj të i bëni analizat. Sa më shumë partner që keni aq më shumë rrezik keni të infektoheni me sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale. Mënyrate e tjera që mund ta redukoni ju mund të përdorni mbrojtës për gojë dhe kondoma gjatë seksit oral, të i pastroni lodrat seksuale pas përdorimit, pastroni duart pasë seksit dhe të pastroni organet gjenitale rregullisht.

Pse është me rëndsi të dini se ju keni sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale?
Shumë prej sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale janë ngjitëse dhe mund të shkaktojnë dëmtime për një kohë të gjatë apo përherë, por edhe mund të shkaktojnë dëme në pjellshmëri nëse infektimi nuk trajtohet. Shumë prej sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale mund të infektojnë partnerin tuaj gjatë seksit dhe disa nga sëmundjet mund të barrten nga nëna në foshnjen e palindur. Sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale mund të ndihmojnë barrtjen e HIV.

Udhëzues për sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale?
Vagjinosis bakterial nuk është saktësisht sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale sepse nuk ngjitet gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale. Megjithatë mund të keqësohet nga seksi dhe më shpesh shfaqet në femrat të cialt janë aktive seksualisht se ato që nuk kanë pasur marrëdhënie seksuale asnjëherë. Shkaktohet nga çregullimi i bakterive normale të shëndosha që gjinden në vaginë. Edhepse janë relativisht të padëmshme dhe kalojnë pa u dalluar ndonjherë mund të shkaktojnë erë të keqe. Përderisa nuk ka spjegim të qartë pse ky infektim ndodh sygjerohet se përmbajtja e spermës që është alkaline mund të jetë njëri nga shkaqet përshkak që mund të shkaktojë ngacmim me bakteriet e vaginës natyrale të cilat janë acidike. Përdorja e spirales mund te jete shkakëtare gjithashtu. Femra nuk mund të infektojë mashkullin me këtë infektim mirëpo është me rëndsi që infektimi të trajtohet sepse ndonjëhere infektimi Vaginosis bakterial kalon në tubat fallopiane dhe shkaktojë infektim më serioz. Infektimi për vaginosis bakterial shërohet me krem për vaginë apo antibiotik.

Balanitis shpesh referohet si simptom i infektimit por nuk do të thotë se është infeksion vetëvetiu. Saktësisht nuk është sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale, është pasojë e aktivitetit seksual. Ndodh vetëm te meshkujt dhe paraqitet si pezmatim në krye të penisit dhe ndodh më shpesh në meshkujt që nuk janë të bërë synet. Poashtu mund të shkaktohet nga mos higjiena, nga ngacmimi i kondomeve dhe kremave, nga përdorimi i tualetet me parfum dhe nga infeksionet mykotike. Mund të preventohet duke mos përdor disa nga tualteket dhe duke e pastruar lafshën e penisit. Mund të shërohet me krem për ta redukuar inflamimin dhe antibiotik nëse është e nevojshme.

Klamidia është njëra nga infeksionet bakteriale ngjitëse seksuale më të zakonshme. Nëse nuk shërohet mund të shkaktojë probleme serioze. Klamidia e infekton qafën e mitrës në femra. Por infektimi i uretërs, rektumit dhe syve mund të shkaktohet në femra dhe mashkuj. Simptomet e infeksionit mund të shfqen në çdo kohë. Shpesh ndodh që simptomet të shfaqen 1 deri në 3 javë pasë infektimit. Por simptomet mund të ndodh që mos të shfaqen për një kohë të gjatë. Mësoni më shumë për klamidia.

Morrat pubike janë parasite të vogla në form të gaforres që jetojnë në qime dhe pijnë gjakun. Kryesisht atë jetojnë në qimet pubike, mund të jetojnë në flokë, por mund të gjinden edhe nën sqjetulla, në trup, edhe në qimet e fytyrës si vetulla. Ato mund të jetojnë edhe jashtë trupit kështu që mund të gjinden në rroba, në shtrat dhe peshqir. Ju mund të keni morra dhe mos të jeni i vetëdishëm për këtë, por pasë 2 ose 3 javëve ju mund të përjetoni kruarje. Morrat zakonisht kalojnë në trup nga kontakti gjatë seksit me personin që është i infektuar por edhe nëse i ndani rrobat me dikend, peshqirët apo shtratin. Ende nuk ka mënyrë efektive për ta ndaluar infektimin por nëse jeni të infektuar atëherë ju mund të preventoni të tjerët të infektohen duke i larë rrobat dhe qaeshafat e shtratit me ujë të nxehtë. Krema të ndryshme mund të blehen në barnatore për ti mbytur morrat. Ruamja e qimeve pubike nuk do të thotë që i largon morrat.

Epididmitisi do të thotë inflamacion i epididmitisit, tuba që gjindet në krye të testiseve ku sperma qëndron. Epididmtisi nuk është gjithëmonë rezultat i sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale por zakonisht është nga prezenca e infektimeve si klamidia apo gonorea. Simptomet e infektimit janë ajësim dhe dhimbje në testiser dhe qeset e tyre. Mënyra më e mirë për të preventuar infektimin është duke përdor kondom gjatë seksit, sepse kondomi e preventon infektimin e klamidiës dhe gonoreas. Epididmitisi vetëvetiu nuk mund të ju ngjitet personave të tjerë mirëpo infeksionet e tjera që kanë shkaktuar epididmitis mund të ngjiten (Shikojeni pjesën për infektimet kllamidia dhe gonoria) Tretmani për këtë infeksion bëhet me antibiotik.

Herpesi gjenital shkaktohet nga virusi herpes simpleks. Virusi mund të infekton gojën, pjesët gjenitale, lëkurën përreth anusit dhe gishtat. Pasë fazës së parë të përhapjes së herpesit, virusi vendoset në fijëzat nervore ku qëndron pa u dalluar dhe nuk shkakton asnjë simptom. Simptomet e infektimit fillestar zakonisht ia fillojnë prej ditës 1 deri në 26 pasë infektimit dhe zgjasin 2-3 javë. Femrat dhe meshkujt mund të kenë një apo më shumë simptome që përfshinë kruakjen apo ndjesi shpimi gjilpërash në pjesët gjenitale apo pjesët anale. Flluska të mbushura me lëng mund të pëlcasin dhe lëjnë lëndime të vogla që shkaktojnë shumë dhimbje. Personat me infektim mund poashtu të kenë dhimbje gjatë urinimit nëse urina kalon në pjesët e lëndimit nga flluskat. Por edhe simptome sikurse kur personat vuajnë nga gripi si dhimbje koke, temeraturë, dhimbje të shpindës, gjendra të ajura. Mësoni më shumë për herpesin gjenital.

Lythat gjenital janë rritje të mishi të cilat mund të paraqiten çdokund në organet gjenitale të femrave dhe meshkujve. Ato shkaktohen nga virusi që quhet virus njerëzor papilloma. Lythat mund të rriten në organet gjenitale apo në pjesët tjera të trupit posaqërisht në duar. Pasë infektimit me lythat gjenital kalon 1 deri 3 muaj që lythat të paraqiten në organet gjenitale. Ju apo partneri juaj mund të dallojnë gunga të vogla të bardha apo ngjyrë roze apo më të mëdhaja në formë të karfiollit. Lythat mund të paraqiten në vulvë, penis në testise apo në anus. Ato mund të paraqiten në formë individuale apo në grup. Mund të shkaktojnë kruamje por zakonisht nuk shkaktojnë dhimbje. Shpesh nuk shkaktojnë simptome të tjera dhe mund të jetë vështirë të dallohen. Nëse femrat kanë lytha në qafë të mitrës kjo mund të shkaktojë gjakderdhje apo shumë rrallë shkakrkesë nga vagina me ngjyrë të pazakonshem. Mësoni më shumë për lythat gjenitale.

Gonorrea është infeksion bakterial. Ngjitet seksualisht dhe mund ta infektojë qafën e mitrës, uretërn, rektumin, anusin dhe fytin. Simptomet e infektimit mund të shfaqen në mes 1 deri 4 ditë pasë ekspozimit. Por ndonjherë është e mundshme të infektoheni dhe mos të kenë simptome. Infektimi është më e mundshme të dallohet në meshkuj se në femra. Mësoni më shumë për gonorrea.

Infektimi i zorrës mund të ngjitet gjatë seksit. Dy infeksionet më të zakonshme janë amoebisiasi dhe gjiardiasis. Këto janë infeksione bakteriale dhe kur të kalojnë në zorrë mund të shkaktojnë dhimbje në bark dhe jashtëqitje të shpeshtë. Infektimi i zorrës mund të ngjitet gjatë seksit me dikend që është i infektuar posaqërisht gjatë aktiviteteve që përfshinë kontaktin me feçe dhe seksi anal. Infeksioni mund të preventohet duke përdor kondoma, mbrojtës për gojë dhe dorëza lateks. Lodrat që përdoren gjatë seksit duhet të pastrohen pas përdorimit dhe duart të lahen pasë kontaktit me feçe. Ilaqet kurdër jashtëqitjes ndonjherë mjaftojë pët tretman të infektimit por edhe antibiotikët mund të përdoren.

Hepatiti shkakton inflamimin e mëlqisë. Ka disa lloje të hepatitit, më të zakonshmet janë hepatiti A,B dhe C. Këto tri lloje të virusit veprojnë ndryshe. Hepatiti mund të shkaktohet nga alkoholi dhe nga disa lloje të drogës por zakonisht infektimi ndodh nga infektimi viral. Mësoni më shumë për Hepatitin.

Molloskumi është sëmundje e lëkurës që shkaktohet nga virusi molloskum contagjiosum. Shfaqet në formë të gungave të vogla në lëkurë dhe mund të zgjat prej dy javëve deri në disa vite. Molloskumi shkakton gunga të vogla në formë të perlave në madhësi të qukave në kofshë, prapanicë, organe gjenitale dhe ndonjherë në fëtyrë. Ato ngjiten gjatë seksit dhe nga kontakti me lëkurë. Ngjitja mund të preventohet duke përdor kondoma dhe duke iu shmangur kontaktit me lëkurë dhe seksit me personin që është i infektuar përderisa shërohet. Në shumë raste ky lloj infektimi nuk ka nevojë për ilaqe sepse zdhuket me kohë. Megjithatë tretmanet si ngrimja e gungave apo mund të lyhen me një lloj kemikali.

Uretirisi i pa specifikuar është inflamim i uretresë në meshkuj. Ky inflamim mund të shkaktohet nga disa lloje të infekcioneve, por më zakonisht nga klamidia. Inflamimi mund të përjetohet me muaj edhe në disa raste me vite në marrëdhënie. Simptomet përfshijnë dhimbje dhe ndjenja të djegjes gjatë urinimit. Lloj lëngu i bardhë i vrenjëtur mund të shfaqet në krye të penisit posaqërisht dallohet në mëngjez. Ndjenja për të urinuar shpesh poashtu është njëra nga simptomet. Shpesh mund të jetë që nuk keni asnjë simptom por kjo nuk do të thotë që nuk mund të ia ngjitni infeksionin partnerit tuaj. Mësoni më shumë për Uterisin të pa specifikuar.

Zgjebet shkaktohet nga morrat parazite nën lëkurë dhe shkakton kruamje. Morrat janë shumë të vogla dhe nuk mund të shihen dhe shumë njerëz nuk janë të dijshëm që janë të infektuar. Infektimi mund të shkaktojë kruamje dhe mund të ia fillojë 2 deri në 6 javë pasë infektimit. Shenjat e infektimit mund të jenë si vija të kuqe nën lëkurë të duarve, prapanicës dhe organeve gjenitale. Mënyra më e zakonshme e infektimit është gjatë kontaktit seksual mirëpo është e mundshme që infektimi të ndodh me këmbimin e rrobave dhe peshqirëve me dikend që është i infektuar. Por kjo mënyrë nuk është shumë e zakonshme. Nuk ka mënyrë efektive ta ndaloni infektimin por nëse jeni i infektuar mënyra që mos ta infektoni dikend tjetër është duke i larë rrobat dhe qarshafat më ujë të nxehtë. Për ti mbytur këto morra është duke e lyer trupin me krem që mund ta bleni në barnatore.

Sifilisi nuk është infektim i zakonshëm në Britani të Madhe por është më shumë i zakonshëm në shtete të tjera. Është infeksion bakterial. Zakonisht ngjitet gjatë seksit por edhe mund të ngjitet në foshnje të palindura nga nënat shtatëzanë. Simptomet e sifilisit janë të njejta në meshkuj dhe femra. Janë vështirë të dallohen dhe mund të shfaqen 3 muaj pasë seksit me personin e infektuar. Sifilisi i ka disa faza, faza e parë dhe e dytë janë më infektuese. Mësoni më shumë për sifilisin.

Infeksioni mykotik është infeksion që shumohet e cila jeton në lëkurë dhe normalisht qëndron si baktrie jo dëmtuese. Por nëse shumohet mund të shkaktojë kruamje, ajësim, dhëmbje dhe shkarkesë në femra dhe meshkuj. Femrat mund të përjetojnë shkarkesë të bardhë të trashë dhe dhimbje gjatë urinimit. Meshkujt mund të përjetojnë shkarkesë të njejtë dhe kanë vështërsi në lafshin e penisit. Infeksini mykotik mund të ngjitet gjatë seksit me personin e infektuar por infektimi mund të ndodh nëse veshni rroba të ngushta nga nailoni apo goma. Infektimi mund të ndodh edhe nga disa lloje të antibiotikëve. Ndonjherë infektimi është i paqartë mirëpo ngjitja mund të preventohet duke përdor kondom gjatë seksit. Meshkujt duhet të e pastrojnë nën lafshin e penisit. Shërimi i infeksionit mykotik bëhet duke përdor tretman kundër kërpudhor. Infektimi mykotik mund të përsëritet, posaqërisht në femra.

Trikomanas vagjinosi shkaktohet nga parazitët që gjinden në vaginë dhe uretrën e meshkujve. Shpesh nuk ka simptome. Nëse simptomet janë prezent ato mund të jenë dhimbje gjatë urinimit dhe shkarkesë në meshkuj, dhimbje gjatë seksit dhe inflamim në vulvë të femrave. Ngjitja normalisht ndodh gjatë seksit oral, anal dhe vagjinal me personin e infektuar. Shërimi bëhet me antibiotik dhe infektimi nuk përsëritet


"Spekter"

----------


## DI_ANA

Keshillat per semundjet ngjitese


Pervec problemeve qe mund te shfaqen ne shendet per shkak te temperaturave te larta, nje tjeter rrezik eshte edhe shfaqja e semundjeve ngjitese. Per kete arsye, specialistet e shendetit publik japin keshillat, te cilat kryesisht kane te bejne me higjienen vetjake dhe ate te ushqimit. "Perdorni uje higjienikisht te paster. Ruani burimet e ujit, rrjetin e ujesjellesit, puset dhe rezervuaret e ujit. Pastroni dhe dezinfektoni cdo vit rezervuaret dhe puset. Ne qofte se dyshoni ne pastertine e ujit, perdoreni te zier, filtra te posacem ose uje te ambalazhuar", kane keshilluar specialistet e shendetit. Sipas tyre, nje kujdes i vecante duhet edhe per larjen dhe ruajtjen ne kushte frigoriferike te ushqimeve gjate gjithe periudhes se veres.

Urgjencat te mbipopulluara

Urgjenca e pediatrise dhe ajo e kardiologjise jane edhe dy urgjencat me te mbipopulluara gjate periudhes se veres. Por, nje tjeter urgjence eshte edhe ajo e spitalit infektiv, e cila perballet me rastet e pacienteve, te cilet paraqesin probleme gastrointensinale. Gjate vitit te kaluar, urgjenca e pediatrise priste mbi 150 raste ne dite te femijeve me probleme. Po keshtu, nje numer te larte te pacienteve regjistroheshin edhe ne urgjencen e kryeqytetit ku mjekeve u duhej te perballeshin te pakten nga 60 deri ne 80 raste ne dite, kryesisht helmime dhe goditje nga dielli. Por ne kete periudhe edhe rishfaqja e problemeve kardiologjike eshte e larte, ku shpesh mjeket e QSUT-se nuk kane se ku te shtrojne pacientet.


"Koha Jone"

----------

